# Run Cable Through Cinder Block Walls?



## dronai

Solid concrete block yes ? I have cut channels in the block and put in conduit before


----------



## swimmer

dronai said:


> Solid concrete block yes ? I have cut channels in the block and put in conduit before


I guess channels are like notches near the surface as opposed to holes through the center?

I can't see how holes would work for anything longer than a foot


----------



## macmikeman

Talk the customer into putting furring on the walls with sheetrock. Run wiring in that.


----------



## btharmy

Sounds like a total rewire to me.


----------



## swimmer

macmikeman said:


> Talk the customer into putting furring on the walls with sheetrock. Run wiring in that.


Sounds like a good idea

I don't think I'd be able to use 4" studs as furring strips but maybe 1/2", 3/4" or 1" furring strips. Then if I run NM, I'd protect the entire run with sheet metal.

Not sure how the code handles this. Maybe EMT, Flex, or armored cable could be used without protection?


----------



## swimmer

btharmy said:


> Sounds like a total rewire to me.


That's putting it lightly. It's a total rewire horizontally through concrete blocks. However the furring strip idea makes this sound doable.


----------



## macmikeman

Using lumber with a side dimension of 1-1/2'' and 4''square boxes with 1/2'' switch rings gets er done. So we either use 2''x2'' furring strips or a 2''x4'' laying on its side against the masonry wall covered with 1/2'' drywall. Leave wiring chases open by shorting the firing strips someplace like top or bottom. And nail plates are your friend .


----------



## Shockdoc

Its possible to snake up to the tops of cynders and then break top cores and run across.


----------



## papaotis

usually running wire through cinder block isnt so hard as long as no voids are filled with mortar/debris. with wiring already there you should be able to use it as a pull string. did lots of it in old school buildings.


----------



## Southeast Power

swimmer said:


> Sounds like a good idea
> 
> I don't think I'd be able to use 4" studs as furring strips but maybe 1/2", 3/4" or 1" furring strips. Then if I run NM, I'd protect the entire run with sheet metal.
> 
> Not sure how the code handles this. Maybe EMT, Flex, or armored cable could be used without protection?


All of our exterior walls here are CBS.
Interesting that it's such a mystery.


----------

